# Pikachu and Mo Mo too!



## birdythemighty (May 6, 2012)

Since I've been flooding different places with pictures of my babies, I figured I'd make a thread specifically dedicated to ongoing updates of my Cockatiels. 
ied: :wf pied:

Meet Pikachu and Mo Mo!

Pikachu was hatched in March of 2012 and is a pied female while Mo Mo was hatched on March 14th, 2014 and is a White Face Pied, - thought to be male, but we'll just have to see.

Pikachu is a bit smaller than your average cockatiel, but she makes up for it with personality and an abundance of feathers. Her crest and tail are both super thick and her crest is up 24/7 - even when she's sleeping. She knows tricks such as "Upside down cockatiel", "wing up", and "Touch" and can also wear a harness. She's super friendly and is always up for a good scratch or two. 

















Mo Mo seems to be very interested in toys and shows a highly curious nature. Still somewhat shy, he does show affection towards people and a love for scratches. I have only had him as of 6/3/14 and have just started training and bonding exercises. I really hope he'll turn out to be just as good as big sister, Pikachu.


----------



## birdythemighty (May 6, 2012)

Mo Mo had his first bath today! Having a snake came in handy as I just happened to have a heat lamp around to keep babies warm while they dried off.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

they are super cute x x


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

aww that first bath photo is so adorable


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Aww they're both beautiful


----------



## sparky's_mom (May 29, 2014)

Pikachu is gorgeous. What a crest she has!  I actually wanted to name my cockatiel Pikachu at one point because I love pikachus. xP Sparky is actually the name of Ash's rival in the Pokemon movie, I believe.


----------



## Lucy's Flock (Nov 6, 2012)

They're so gorgeous!!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Such pretty birds 

Why not start a 52 weeks of Tiel thread?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Pikachu*

They are both beautiful!


----------



## birdythemighty (May 6, 2012)

These pictures are from while the cage was outside. Their personalities are quite visible in these! Pikachu tends to pout when locked inside and not being petted, and Mo Mo is such a goofball and seems to really like playing with toys.

























































This is what the cage looks like when outside: 








I put gear locks on all the doors so nothing can open, and cover part of the cage for shade/wind protection if need be.

Back inside:


----------



## birdythemighty (May 6, 2012)

Mo Mo has really started coming out of his/her shell. He's been chirping a lot more and always wants to be close or petted.  I'm so happy with how he's turning out!


----------



## birdythemighty (May 6, 2012)

Mo Mo, even with clipped wings, has managed to learn how to fly to my bed like Pikachu. Now, whenever I get in bed, this is what happens if they're out of the cage


----------

